# Happiness is - Predicting first snowfall



## John W (Aug 31, 2011)

With all the sad news and stories about what is taking place in VT I thought we could talk about things that make us on this website, SMILE.

What week do you think VT will see it's first snow fall accumulations... Not dusting.  But 2-5 inches...  

Post script - What week do you think the mountains will able to open (not including damage predictions).  

My prediction - Oct 14 will be the first snow fall accumulation.
First Skiable run - Nov 15 
Reason - because I love ski season and I am a FACKING mad man!


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2011)

Needs a poll! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------

